

Kolab - private email, recommended by Groklaw's last post - swombat
https://mykolab.com/

======
grote
Here's what PJ said:

If you have to stay on the Internet, my research indicates that the short term
safety from surveillance, to the degree that is even possible, is to use a
service like Kolab for email, which is located in Switzerland, and hence is
under different laws than the US, laws which attempt to afford more privacy to
citizens. I have now gotten for myself an email there, p.jones at mykolab.com
in case anyone wishes to contact me over something really important and feels
squeamish about writing to an email address on a server in the US.

